# is this giant hairgrass?



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Mine always grew straight up...is there a lot of water flow that is causing it to lay over?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It does not look like hair grass. The leaves look a little flat, and there are green runners and leaves under the gravel. Hair grass does not have green runners. 

I can't be sure what it is. Could you get a close-up picture?


----------

